# Last Minute Prep...



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

So I did a little last minute prep work at the range for the general muzzleloader elk. I've mentioned before that I missed a cow badly during the muzzleloader deer hunt so I wanted to make sure that I had all the kinks worked out & I knew exactly where my bullet was going. I also decided to bump back up to the 300gr bullet from the 250gr XTP that I used during the deer hunt.
I usually shoot a couple shots between cleaning but this time I was methodical and ran a Windex soaked patch and a dry patch between each shot. I shot groups at 25, 50, 100, and 200 and got a really good feeling for the trajectory of my bullet as well as plugged that data into some ballistics software.
I'm shooting the Hornady XTP-MAG 300gr (.45 cal) in the TC SuperGlide sabot (the yellow one), Winchester 209 primer, and 2 Pyrodex pellets. PointBlank and my Strelok+ app both tell me I'm getting 1840fps and I'm zeroed at 130 yards. My 100 yard group is just under 1.5" and is about an inch and a half high, and my 200 yard group is just under 4" and is about 10" low. 
I'm hoping for a chance at any of the bulls I saw on the deer hunt. I had a dozen bulls at 200 yards or closer one afternoon, with the largest being a really good 5x5. My wife wants me around for Halloween to take the kids around, so I'll be sitting out the first half of the hunt and heading for the mountains Sunday afternoon.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Sounds like a sweet setup, good luck!


-DallanC


----------



## Nambaster (Nov 15, 2007)

That there is the reason why I decided to hang up the ole 30-06 and buy me a rinkydink muzzleloader. After seeing Waspocrews groups last year I figured a smoke pole with modern ingredients performs equally to a centerfire rifle out to 200 yards.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

Good shooting! Good luck on the muzz hunt- I always wanted to try chasing elk with the muzz tag, but never had the time. I'm looking forward to the hunt report!

Same goes for you Nambaster!


----------



## derekp1999 (Nov 17, 2011)

waspocrew said:


> I'm looking forward to the hunt report!
> 
> Same goes for you Nambaster!


Sure thing, wasp... Nambaster and I will be teaming up for the last half of the hunt.


----------

